# 2010 camry viper 5501 + datalink missing feautes?



## tman197 (Nov 30, 2011)

HI my 1st post!
i got a viper 5501 + idatalink ads-al ca installed in a 2010 camry w/ key for 150 labor cost (my parts)
the viper system is suppose to tell you the temp, when a door(s) is open and allow you to turn on the rear defrost, but mine doesnt.
they told me that all the normal features of the remote would work except thinks like window control etc which require extra parts, but now they told me the rear defrost feature is not included in the install. the guy keeps insisting these are extra features like window control BUT I dont think these normal features are like the window control option, its just normal features included with the system and require no extra parts. why would anyone buy a good system and install only basic features. after telling the owner he said bring it by tomorrow and i will have them fix the rear defrost but i didnt mention temp check and door open notice not working. the trunk shows open on remote when its open, the doors should too.
am i wrong by expecting them to have included the deforst feature, door open notice and temp check with the install? because all shops inlcuding them told me all normal features included with your remote will work when i called them (except things like window control etc options which require extra parts).
I wanted to ask your opinion on how you would usually install these systems for that price. do you include all the basic features like rear deforst, temp check, open door notice on remote with the install?
thank you the12volt


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tman197 said:


> HI my 1st post!
> i got a viper 5501 + idatalink ads-al ca installed in a 2010 camry w/ key for 150 labor cost (my parts)
> the viper system is suppose to tell you the temp, when a door(s) is open and allow you to turn on the rear defrost, but mine doesnt.
> they told me that all the normal features of the remote would work except thinks like window control etc which require extra parts, but now they told me the rear defrost feature is not included in the install. the guy keeps insisting these are extra features like window control BUT I dont think these normal features are like the window control option, its just normal features included with the system and require no extra parts. why would anyone buy a good system and install only basic features. after telling the owner he said bring it by tomorrow and i will have them fix the rear defrost but i didnt mention temp check and door open notice not working. the trunk shows open on remote when its open, the doors should too.
> ...


 Basic features DOES NOT include rear defroster not for that price, that's how they get you in the door then when you want all these features they make the sale difference up, so really you will pay full price one way or the other. Door locks are not a Basic feather, truly all you should get is a remote start witch is all you payed for, I'm not the seller nor here to split hairs...........


----------

